# What is fear aggression?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

If you read my post about trying to train Nara not to bark, well, some people on other GSD boards mentioned that it might be fear aggression. I don't understand what this means. I highly doubt that she fears 5 lb yorkies, but she will raise her hackles and bark non-stop at them and any dog, no matter what size it is, how far away from us it is, whether it's on a lead on a walk or behind a fence in the backyard. I'm sure I'm misreading/misunderstanding the term/phrase "fear aggression." Can someone help me with this? And also explain that, if Nara does have this, how it relates to our current situation. She has been well-socialized at dog parks, pet stores, on walks, etc. I simply cannot imagine her fearing anything. She's not timid one bit, and has purposely been put in situations to help her be the perfectly socialized dog. 

Thanks in advance for reading. I'll keep this post short in hopes of getting more replies! 

Kevin


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.k9aggression.com/Aggression/aggression_types.html may help. It may not be aggression, it may be reactivity (not sure of the exact differences) or something else-hard to tell on the internets! But in general, controlling the situations, using NILIF all the time, and then rewarding for positive behaviors seems to work well. Training classes-continued-are also great. If she has an issue it's best to work positively. If she's being a butthead, you need to know that and she needs to know what is good behavior before you use corrections, so positive works great.









This is a threadjack! Does anyone else think it's becoming more common for GSDs to be more dog reactive? Or is it just the people who don't have reactive GSDs just don't post! 

I remember being at rescue events and people would bring their own dogs-prospective adopters-and so many of those dogs would be barking their heads off at all the other dogs and to me it just seems so un-GSD like. In one obedience class a giraffe like GSD couldn't even do group recalls, her prey aggression (not drive) was so intense. Sorry! End threadjack!


----------



## Lady Badlands (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd like to know the answer to this, also. My GSD looks at cows or horses and he starts this coyote like yodeling that is so weird. And he wants to lunge at them. It's everything I can do to keep the leash in hand and my arm still attached to my body.

Is he afraid of these animals he's not used to and if so, why would he lunge after them barking?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, Nara has also been around horses at Colonial Williamsburg, and maybe sees them as GIANT dogs, because she was barking and going crazy just like she does with other dogs. We wanted to try to socialize her with some of these horses that came over to see us from the other side of the fence, and after Nara was all tough and fearless, as we led her closer to sniff the horses through the fence, she had her head down and was trembling like never before. Maybe from a distance she didn't realize how big those horses were. But up close and personal, she was like a little baby. It was cute and sad at the same time. But she did voluntarily, slowly and lowly approach the horse and gave it licks and kisses while her hind legs were shaking uncontrollably. Crazy girl she is!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm no expert, but I do own a fear reactive dog. I think the biggest difference between reactivity and aggression is that reactivity tends to be situational. For example, if a dog rushes up to Risa while she's on leash, she will act aggressively (lunge, growl, bark, hackles up, etc.). However, if she is in an open area without a leash, she is okay with other dogs meeting her (though she's still a bit afraid). A dog who is aggressive would act in an aggressive manner no matter the circumstances. Reactivity, in general, tends to be fear-based as well. The best way to know which your dog is is to talk to a qualified trainer.









Jean brings up a good point as well. It seems like there are a lot of reactive dogs out there. Many of the books I've read on the subject say it could be due to an increase in proximity to other dogs. Or that dogs are always seeing each other but are unable to get to them (they're inside, behind fences, on leashes) which increases their frustration. It could also be lack of proper socialization. Some dogs are likely genetically predisposed to it as well.

JMHO!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When the dog is barking and hackling they are trying to make themselves look larger, so the threat will go away. Horses, cows dogs it doesn't matter the dog sees it as a threat. And I agree with Jamie, if they are off leash the reaction is different in many circumstances. The dog on leash knows it cannot flee so will react vs a dog that has the freedom to do as it wishes. 
I volunteered for the SPCA at adoption events there were many types(purebred and mixed) of dogs, and about 100 in the building in different rooms according to size, all crated but taken out for walks or for people to get to know. There is also a puppy room that is under strict supervision. Some of the dogs are in foster, some are the kennel dogs, but many are reactive. Most of the dogs are very sweet and social, but in a crate or on leash they have that aggressive attitude(barrier aggression). Take them outside and they play happily with others for the most part. I don't think it is a GSD thing, but a dog thing in general. We just hear about our breed mostly from this board.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with Jamie and Jane. My dog had on-leash fear aggression. I knew that's what it was because she was different off leash. Also, once she started to work through her issues, her first reaction started to be that she was over focused on the other dog(s) and when the other dog was being very submissive you could just see her worried about it knowing that dog had no bad intentions, yet not sure how she should properly react. 

And although WE see the 5lb Yorkie as no threat, it's still a dog, and a dog reactive dog doesn't care about size. Not only that, but my dog has been "attacked" by more small dogs than large ones (uncontrolled or loose dogs that come screaming up to her yapping their foul heads off). So in all reality, they are likely to be just as reactive to tiny dogs as big ones.

The main difference, I think, is the motivation for the aggresion - and that plays a HUGE role in how you handle situations and your dog. Fear aggression will not get better with punishment - the dog needs to learn that there is nothing to be worried about, which means lots of happiness in those situations. On-leash aggression is more common due to the fact that the dog can't leave the situation if it wanted to - therefore, since they can't leave, they feel the need to react aggresively. 

If your dog is aggressive no matter who, where, or under what circumstances, then it may not be fear based. If the aggression is situational (leashed, types of dogs/animals, new enviroments only, etc) then it is likely to be fear based (of course there's exceptions in every crowd).


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

The first thing you need to learn is that the size of the dog has no bearing on things. Dog behavior is dog behavior whether it's a 3lb Yorkie or a 160+ lb Mastiff. 

Example 1: Someone knocks on your door and your 3lb Yorkie goes into spaz attack mode. Barking, growling, jumping, clawing at the door. 

Example 2: Someone knocks on your door and your 80lb German Shepherd goes into spaz attack mode. Barking, growling, jumping, clawing at the door. 

Both dogs are doing the same thing but people who don't understand this see two very different things ... the Yorkie is "cute" and "see how tough she thinks she is?" The GSD is ferocious, vicious and aggressive.

The ONLY difference between the two is that getting bitten by a 3lb Yorkie will only hurt for a little while. Getting bitten by a big dog can hurt a lot longer and more damage can be done, not to mention some big dogs can actually kill a human.

Now let's put size in human terms - you're let's say 6'0 tall and 250lbs of solid muscle. Yet that 6oz mouse that just ran through your kitchen scares the living daylights out of you.

Next, you need to learn is that dogs don't think or react like humans do. In the dog world, size means nothing to another dog. They look at, feel and see the behavior as behavior not by size. Another dog acting out badly is a dog acting out badly, doesn't matter how big or small the dog.

The other day we went on a walk and passed a few dogs along the way, none of which were acting out so it was a nice calm walk. Then we got to a house where from out of nowhere this little white fluffball dog went ballistic at the end of his (her?) chain. Her outburst was really very aggressive sounding and was enough to set mine into the beginning of reactive mode but I was able to keep him moving.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: counterWe wanted to try to socialize her with some of these horses that came over to see us from the other side of the fence, and after Nara was all tough and fearless, as we led her closer to sniff the horses through the fence, she had her head down and was trembling like never before. Maybe from a distance she didn't realize how big those horses were. But up close and personal, she was like a little baby. It was cute and sad at the same time. But she did voluntarily, slowly and lowly approach the horse and gave it licks and kisses while her hind legs were shaking uncontrollably. Crazy girl she is!


To me this is fear and as afraid as she was (trembling) she moved forward. I think you might be misreading her "tough and fearless." When a dog is afraid, some will lash out as in "I'll get you before you get me." It's a defense mechanism for them.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ShepdogIf your dog is aggressive no matter who, where, or under what circumstances, then it may not be fear based. If the aggression is situational (leashed, types of dogs/animals, new enviroments only, etc) then it is likely to be fear based (of course there's exceptions in every crowd).


Well put, Shepdog. This helps to tell the difference between the two.


----------

